# How many of us go out to eat after church?



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 25, 2005)

Brethren,

I have a question. How many of us go out to eat after church? What does Scripture have to say about doing something like this?

I don't necessarily mean to throw out such a loaded topic for everyone to answer. However, it makes me wonder just how Scriptural a practice it is to go out to eat at a restaurant after church, considering that these places are not closed on Sunday.

Then again, I admit that I do spend some time driving my tractor-trailer on Sundays -- and yet I make an honest effort to find a church or even a truck stop chapel. (Lord willing, that will come to an end soon. Not so much as changing professions, but being able to be home and in church on Sundays.)


----------



## daveb (Sep 25, 2005)

The going out to eat question was addressed here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=5362


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 25, 2005)

I eat at Mom's Table. Then it is nap time. Today I ate at My Dad's house. Sloppy Joes and Mustard Tater salad with baked beans. Mm Mm Good.


----------



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (Sep 25, 2005)

I went to a RUF (Reformed Univserity Fellowship) conference in tulsa this weekend and our RUF minister took us to arbies to eat.


----------



## Gregg (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I eat at Mom's Table. Then it is nap time. Today I ate at My Dad's house. Sloppy Joes and Mustard Tater salad with baked beans. Mm Mm Good.



The sloppy Joe and baked beans sound good, but not too sure about a mustard tater salad.

As far as going out to eat, I can probably count the amount of times I eat out/year period on 1 hand and have a couple fingers left over.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 25, 2005)

Not that we haven't before, but we generally don't anymore. Today, the children and I ate at the church. Once a month we break down the santuary chairs and set up tables...then it pot luck time!


----------



## Augusta (Sep 25, 2005)

We do the same at our church Colleen. Once a month fellowship dinner following the sermon.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 25, 2005)

I really needed it today, too, with hubby gone and all. We sat with out closest friends who helped me with the children. There are so many open arms there to pull together whenever someone's husband has to go out of town. Several men are on rotation for mowing the lawn of one military wife as her hubby is gone for four months.


----------



## sola_gratia (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I eat at Mom's Table. Then it is nap time. Today I ate at My Dad's house. Sloppy Joes and Mustard Tater salad with baked beans. Mm Mm Good.



MMMMM...that sounds good.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 25, 2005)

I usually eat with a family from church or come home (an hour and a half drive) and cook.


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe eating out/doing business on the Sabbath is morally wrong. I usually eat lunch at home, and after Sunday evening church/bible study, I eat dinner and discuss theology with two couples that are very close friends.


----------



## srhoades (Sep 26, 2005)

Since our church is relativly small, and we do not own our own building, we do not get a lot of fellowship time outside of church itself. That being said, we go out to eat every sunday, with about 80% of the church participating we usually just take over about half a restaurant.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I believe eating out/doing business on the Sabbath is morally wrong.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Sep 26, 2005)

Not only do we often go out to eat after church, but we usually have soccer games to take our kids to.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> Since our church is relativly small, and we do not own our own building, we do not get a lot of fellowship time outside of church itself. That being said, we go out to eat every sunday, with about 80% of the church participating we usually just take over about half a restaurant.



Our church also meets in a rented facility and many members drive a distance to get here, so we try to have a pot luck at least once a month, but at times we cannot extend the time for the rental on our room so we will all go out to eat at a local restaurant. It affords us a great time of fellowship. 

Phillip


----------



## 5solasmom (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm new but jumping right in! 

99% of the time we do not eat out on Sunday, but there are times that necessity has called for it. 

In terms of those who feel it is across the board sinful, what about providence, necessity or acts of mercy? For instance, a family has a baby in the hospital and they are 150 miles from home.They have no family nearby, no friends to bring them a meal. Do they just not eat because it's morally wrong to go to a restaurant on Sunday?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 26, 2005)

If the people working are unbelievers, what does it matter? In my humble opinion it seems a little inconsistent to say that you can't go out to eat because you cause others to work, but it is perfectly ok to prepare food at home (which is the same amount of work) or have a church-wide fellowship which causes all the family of God to work.

"Man was not made for the Sabbath, but the sabbath for man."


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 26, 2005)

> I'm new but jumping right in!
> 
> 99% of the time we do not eat out on Sunday, but there are times that necessity has called for it.
> 
> In terms of those who feel it is across the board sinful, what about providence, necessity or acts of mercy? For instance, a family has a baby in the hospital and they are 150 miles from home.They have no family nearby, no friends to bring them a meal. Do they just not eat because it's morally wrong to go to a restaurant on Sunday?



Dawn,

Welcome!

Typically there is a cafeteria in a hospital, which is open as a matter of necessity (patients need to eat). In such a circumstance, eating in the hospital cafeteria would probably be okay.

There may be extra-ordinary circumstances, but typically the circumstances are not extra-ordinary and such activities as eating out on the Lord's Day should be avoided.


[Edited on 9-26-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## pastorway (Sep 26, 2005)

If your conscience is bound then don't go out to eat on Sunday. To do so would be to sin (the sin, in my opinion would be a violation of conscience and not the going out to eat on Sunday). I will not judge you for that standard. 

But I think making an across the board rule for this violates Romans 14.

*Romans 14*
3 Let not him who eats despise him who does not eat, and let not him who does not eat judge him who eats; for God has received him. 4 Who are you to judge another´s servant? To his own master he stands or falls. Indeed, he will be made to stand, for God is able to make him stand.
5 One person esteems one day above another; another esteems every day alike. Let each be fully convinced in his own mind. 6 He who observes the day, observes it to the Lord; and he who does not observe the day, to the Lord he does not observe it. He who eats, eats to the Lord, for he gives God thanks; and he who does not eat, to the Lord he does not eat, and gives God thanks.

10 But why do you judge your brother? Or why do you show contempt for your brother? For we shall all stand before the judgment seat of Christ.

Observing days and eating in the same verse.....now that's funny! 

Phillip

[Edited on 9-26-05 by pastorway]


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Sep 26, 2005)

My wife and I eat out almost every sunday after church. I must admit that this idea of not eating out on sundays is extremely foreign to me (at least until I came to PB).

My mother was raised Presbyterian in Southern California, and it was her family tradition in the '50s and '60s to go out to eat after church every sunday.

[Edited on 9-26-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## Gregg (Sep 26, 2005)

When I was very young, as far as I remember, almost every business was closed on Sundays (except for a few drugstores and businesses of that type. Most Restarants were generally closed as well as most retail businesses. It was very unusual to see a store open and you'd have to drive around if you wanted to try to find a store that you could buy a loaf of bread or milk etc. Now its very different. People seemed to get by ok and didn't really need to eat out after church.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Sep 26, 2005)

Well.... they're open now, and I eat when necessary. Go shopping for groceries and all, too. God in His providence has provided this particular day whereas in some cases, depending on what I've had to do M-F, it's been impossible to go shopping the other 6 days of the week. 

I would agree with Pastor Way on this - making it a 'rule' across the board violates Romans 14. In times before automobiles, people 'got along' fine too. Now, we drive everywhere. It's just a sign of the times.

I *do* believe that for believers, Sunday should be a time of rest whenever possible... but if you're in one of those situations where you have to 'pull your ox out of the ditch', then do as you must.


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 26, 2005)

Once in a blue moon... eating out costs money you know...


----------



## Craig (Sep 26, 2005)

Pastorway-

Considering what you went through with the grocery store...why would you go out to eat? I'm mostly curious how that works out.

When my wife and I are out of town, there are times we end up going out to eat on Sunday. Outside of traveling and other necessitating circumstances, I don't think it's justifiable to go out to eat on Sundays. In fact, I know there are times I can avoid eating out, but won't take a stand. Why don't I grocery shop and help my wife prepare a meal at either my parent's home our my inlaws? So, I guess I say with reservation it may be okay to go out to eat when travelling.

Typically when we did grocery shop on Sundays, it was because of laziness throughout the week. If you're tired, and you want to rest on the Lord's Day, why not pick up a pack of eggos Saturday night? Bread, peanut butter and jelly? Heck, you can get pizzas to go in the oven for $1.99 We are called to rest, not feast on food prepared by other people working on Sundays.

[Edited on 9-27-2005 by Craig]


----------



## SRoper (Sep 26, 2005)

There's something about going out of your way to hire servants expressly for doing work on the Sabbath that doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## matt01 (Sep 26, 2005)

My wife and I rarely go out to eat on Sunday. The times when we do, it is later in the evening and out of necessity--being that we are travelling or something similar to that.

I worked in a kitchen when I was in high school and always disliked the church crowd who came in after their services. Often it seemed that if they didn't feel the need to go out together the restaurant would have closed on Sunday. They may have been resting and having good fellowship, but they were causing many to work instead of going to church.

If we are supposed to refrain from work, as many members of this board have lamented in their personal situations, why should we feel it OK to make others work?


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> My wife and I rarely go out to eat on Sunday. The times when we do, it is later in the evening and out of necessity--being that we are travelling or something similar to that.
> 
> I worked in a kitchen when I was in high school and always disliked the church crowd who came in after their services. Often it seemed that if they didn't feel the need to go out together the restaurant would have closed on Sunday. They may have been resting and having good fellowship, but they were causing many to work instead of going to church.
> ...






This is key for me. Considering the troubles many believers have today with finding employment that does not require them to work on Sunday, Iwould hope Christians, whatever their opinion of the 4th Commandment, would be more mindful of this and give more consideration to whether they should refrain from eating out, retail shopping, etc. on Sundays, since of course that's the day Christians assemble. Oftentimes the people that have to work on Sunday are those most in need of consistently attending to the means of Grace, yet they are cut off from them, largely by professing Christians patronization of restaurants, etc. (this is especially true in the "Bible Belt".) I'll admit I've been as guilty of this as anyone else in the past.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 26, 2005)

A few points:

first, a restaurant, or any business with more than a few employees, cannot (by Federal Law) force anyone to work in violation of their religious beliefs

second, I do not buy groceries or do much of anything else on Sunday as it is a day for rest and worship

third, I am usually so busy with ministerial duties through the day (I do counselling on Sunday afternoons since I work the rest of the week), that the only time I have to "do" anything is to eat lunch - and if we can do a pot luck instead of eating out we will

fourth, I cannot see making an across the board ruling on this while staying true to the Word of God

fifth, the restaurants we eat at after church do not open until lunch time on Sunday!

I will also say this, if I learned that an employee at a restaurant was being forced or coerced to work on Sunday instead of attending church I would help them remebdy the situation with their employer and I would not eat there again unless the management was disciplined. 

The sad truth is that most people who work on Sunday have no problem working on Sunday - as is the case at the store where I work. Of almost 100 employees in our small store, only 2 do not work on Sunday because of "religious" reasons. As it is now, the store I work for has modified its HR hiring policy and will not interview or hire a person who is not available to work 7 days a week. When they hired me they were the only grocery store in the area that would even interview me once they knew I could not work on Sunday. And now it is the policy of ALL grocery stores here to not hire you if you can't work Sunday. 

Phillip


----------



## Larry Hughes (Sep 26, 2005)

> first, a restaurant, or any business with more than a few employees, cannot (by Federal Law) force anyone to work in violation of their religious beliefs



I agree with this in principle but in reality sometimes, (especially on lower income jobs or at small companies) try it and see how long you keep working hours, especially if one is desparate and in fear of loosing much needed income. I work in the regulated community and these laws are only so protective in actual practice. They work really well in theory and on television but in the real world it is a bit different. I´ve seen hard workers, my mother for one, who were forced to work not so much overtly but if you didn´t - well your hours may suddenly lessen. Companies know how to put the squeeze on you.


----------



## pastorway (Sep 26, 2005)

I understand that - believe me. My job tried to squeeze me and when it did not work they cut my hours from 40 a week to 28!! I am looking for another job! And a good lawyer. 

Phillip


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> A few points:
> 
> first, a restaurant, or any business with more than a few employees, cannot (by Federal Law) force anyone to work in violation of their religious beliefs



True, but I think this is probably so difficult to enforce as to be almost meaningless. But I could be wrong. 

In Louisiana, you don't have to join a union even if the workforce is unionized. But not doing so in most situations isn't exactly going to endear you to the unionized employees, and the company will negotiate with you the same way that they do with the unionized employees, 99% of the time. 



> fourth, I cannot see making an across the board ruling on this while staying true to the Word of God



I have struggled with this, but I am now leaning the other way. Otherwise I would have had real problems in attending and possibly joining the OPC and that is one reason why I didn't consider it a real option for a long time. 



> fifth, the restaurants we eat at after church do not open until lunch time on Sunday!



True, but usually the employees have to be there at 11 or so. Unless their church has an 8 or 8:30 a.m. service (increasingly rare these days) they won't be able to worship that morning. And fewer churches these days have evening worship. 




> The sad truth is that most people who work on Sunday have no problem working on Sunday - as is the case at the store where I work. Of almost 100 employees in our small store, only 2 do not work on Sunday because of "religious" reasons. As it is now, the store I work for has modified its HR hiring policy and will not interview or hire a person who is not available to work 7 days a week. When they hired me they were the only grocery store in the area that would even interview me once they knew I could not work on Sunday. And now it is the policy of ALL grocery stores here to not hire you if you can't work Sunday.



Ditto for the vast majority of most retail stores, restaurants, etc. not even interviewing unless you're available 7 days. But no doubt, as you say, the vast majority of those working on Sunday have no problem with it and probably wouldn't go to church anyway. I certainly had no trouble working in a restaurant instead of going to church when I was an unbelieving college student.


----------



## Craig (Sep 27, 2005)

Pastorway-

why do you think the grocery store changed its policy? Why are any businesses open on Sunday?

the demand is there.

How do we lessen the demand?

When you spoke of your situation at the grocery store some time ago, it helped push me further into being Sabbatarian. You said people (Christians) going to restaurants/etc actually contribute toward other Christians breaking the Sabbath. You're encouraging your church to do the very thing that caused you so much pain. I don't get it.

When I sold cell phones, I was hired on as a non sabbatarian...later, I became one. My Christian manager would not allow me to have Sundays off when...I explained my reasoning...he responded: "Well, I had to work Sundays and now you do. Besides, that's the law stuff that's done away with." This same man hired a pagan later who said she wouldn't work Sundays...and she never did. The point is, real life isn't going to show us favor.

Who supplies the greatest demand for restaurants on Sundays? It's Christians. We act like a bunch of consumers and wonder why people going to church act as though they're in the supermarket. 

[Edited on 9-27-2005 by Craig]


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> If the people working are unbelievers, what does it matter? In my humble opinion it seems a little inconsistent to say that you can't go out to eat because you cause others to work, but it is perfectly ok to prepare food at home (which is the same amount of work) or have a church-wide fellowship which causes all the family of God to work.
> 
> "Man was not made for the Sabbath, but the sabbath for man."



Obviously not a 1689'er


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 28, 2005)

> We act like a bunch of consumers and wonder why people going to church act as though they're in the supermarket



I like that!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 28, 2005)

It is lawful to stop at KFC on the way home from church so that my family can enjoy a true Sabbath rest without having to work.
I delight in the Sabbath, in enjoying God and His benefits.
I get the feeling that some here delight in being ascetic.

[Edited on 9-28-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 28, 2005)

I am convinced that the KFC in our town is manned by young folks involved in the work release program (their tattoos aren't even spelled correctly). Sunday at KFC for them is a nice break from the tedious boredom of juvie hall.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I am convinced that the KFC in our town is manned by young folks involved in the work release program (their tattoos aren't even spelled correctly). Sunday at KFC for them is a nice break from the tedious boredom of juvie hall.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2005)

KFC = *K*eep *F*eeding the *C*hurch


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2005)

Chick-Fil-A closed on the Lord's Day 



> "Our decision to close on Sunday was our way of honoring God and directing our attention to things more important than our business. If it took seven days to make a living with a restaurant, then we needed to be in some other line of work. Through the years, I have never wavered from that position."
> - S. Truett Cathy


----------



## crhoades (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Chick-Fil-A closed on the Lord's Day
> 
> 
> ...



And it is my sinfulness that makes me crave Chik-Fil-a on Sundays!


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> It is lawful to stop at KFC on the way home from church so that my family can enjoy a true Sabbath rest without having to work.
> I delight in the Sabbath, in enjoying God and His benefits.
> I get the feeling that some here delight in being ascetic.
> ...





I had to look up that word in the dictionary:

as-cet-ic - n. A person who renounces material comforts and leads a life of austere self-discipline, especially as an act of religious devotion. adj. 1. Leading a life of self-discipline and self-denial, especially for spiritual improvement. 

Sounds to me like something worth striving for. May God grant us all the grace to strive to obey His law ascetically. Matt 5:19.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Chick-Fil-A closed on the Lord's Day
> 
> 
> ...



Hence, I work at Chick-Fil-A.

However, they are having this 'mandatory meeting' this Sunday afternoon and a friend of mine and myself will not make it. We both have Church that lasts well into the afternoon hours since we attend Indiana churches that are over an hour away. I hope I don't get fired, but I'm not about to miss the Lord's Supper for a meeting on Sunday at a workplace that doesn't require you to work on Sunday.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> ...



Cool. Renounce your computer, internet connection and go live in a monastery. I can always use the extra computer.

And anything you say you need it for you, can do by hand. 

Remember.... we got along just fine without the computer a little over a decade ago.


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Dan...._
> ...



Okay, my un-educatedness of this term "ascetic" must be showing. Does ascetic have more to its definition than what the dictionary defined it? I took it to mean exercising self-discipline in obedience to the objective standards of God's law, which we all need to do.

I take it that the word may mean more, like self-discipline for subjective purposes (e.g. because it makes you feel good about yourself, or joining up with the Amish to get away from the comforts of modern life) ? If so, then I'm not interested. I enjoy air conditioning and Microwave popcorn. And no, you're not getting a free computer, at least not from me.

[Edited on 9-29-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> 
> 
> > first, a restaurant, or any business with more than a few employees, cannot (by Federal Law) force anyone to work in violation of their religious beliefs
> ...



This is so sad and so true. Most of my hubby's jobs have been contract work (via union or otherwise) and you DON'T have a choice. You work or are fired. Also, in MO there is no such law keeping them from working a person 7 days a week as it is a right to work state. Poor hubby has missed two weeks of church because of it. However, we are fortunate that it is temporary this time...we are moving and his boss will be a strong sabbatarian (actually would face admonition by his church if his business was open or working on any single Sunday). There's one thing to be said for going to work for an amishman.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> ...



I probably should have made it clear that my comment about unbelievers was a joke. I am quite in agreement with what the 1689 confession says regarding this matter:

"As it is a law of nature, applicable to all, that a proportion of time, determined by God, should be allocated for the worship of God, so, by His Word, He has particularly appointed one day in seven to be kept as a holy Sabbath to Himself. The commandment to this effect is positive, moral, and of perpetual application. It is binding upon all men in all ages. From the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ the Sabbath was the last day of the week, but when Christ's resurrection took place it was changed to the first day of the week, which is called the Lord's day. It is to be continued to the world's end as the Christian Sabbath, the observance of the seventh day being abolished."

"Men keep the Sabbath holy to the Lord when, having duly prepared their hearts and settled their mundane affairs beforehand, for the sake of the Lord's command they set aside all works, words and thoughts that pertain to their worldly employment and recreations, and devote the whole of the Lord's day to the public and private exercises of God's worship, and to duties of necessity and mercy."

However, I am not sure how this plays out with regard to eating food. Is it right to cause my wife to work in order to put food on the table? Is it right to set up tables and crock-pots at the church and then clean up after we eat? Is this not the same amount of work that someone does when we go to Damon's after church? My point was that it is hypocritical to condemn the one while doing the other.


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> Who supplies the greatest demand for restaurants on Sundays? It's Christians. We act like a bunch of consumers and wonder why people going to church act as though they're in the supermarket.
> [Edited on 9-27-2005 by Craig]



I disagree with this. When I go out to eat on Sundays with my family and another family, based solely on the way the other patrons are dressed (which I know can be deceiving), we are the only ones who give any appearance of having been in church.

Maybe this is true in the Bible Belt, but here in the liberal north, most people don't actually go to church at all, but they definitely go to restaurants.


----------



## gwine (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Calvibaptist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Michael Butterfield_
> ...



Joke or not, there are people who think it is ok to trade work schedules with an unbeliever so they can go to church on Sunday morning. This is something I cannot fathom. What kind of a Christian witness does that send to them?

And I am with you on the food preparation issue. We often have people over for Sunday dinner and supper, sometimes 8-10 both meals. Definitely was not a day of rest for us . . . but that has changed.

As far as asking whether it is right for your wife to work in order to put food on the table, the answer is no, if you're not helping. Unless, of course, you are helping by caring for the little ones.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 29, 2005)

We seldom go out to eat on Sunday's after Church (it's expensive with 5 and often times 7 people to feed) so I typically try and put something in the Crockpot the night before, so that we can come home and eat and none of us have to cook, or we start the grill and cook out and sit talking about the sermon while we grill out.

We also have small groups that meet on Sunday nights in various homes and everyone brings something for a pot luck dinner. Our church also has a Childrens program at the same time and we have volunteers who make and serve dinner to them. 

and as an aside for those who work on Sundays--My husband told his supervisor "they don't pay him enough per hour to *require* him to work on Sundays or at night unless it's an emergency, now if they want to give him a pay raise to make it worth his while to be away from family and church then he'd consider it." Was he risking his job, you bet, but he took a stand and God honored that and they didn't fire him (they still haven't given him a pay raise, but they did realize that the work will be there waiting for him the next day, and they don't have to pay him overtime and it's win-win for everyone involved). Even when he worked retail he asked that if they schedule him for Sundays make it after Church hours so that he could go to church, and his boss worked with him on that. 

So if that is really an issue that you could lose your job then ask if they can schedule you after church hours.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 29, 2005)

Calvibaptist,



> I disagree with this. When I go out to eat on Sundays with my family and another family, based solely on the way the other patrons are dressed (which I know can be deceiving), we are the only ones who give any appearance of having been in church.
> 
> Maybe this is true in the Bible Belt, but here in the liberal north, most people don't actually go to church at all, but they definitely go to restaurants.



It could be they go to the 'early' service and then go home and change clothes. I actually know a lot of people here who do that, as they want to get there before many of the crowds from other churches who only hold a mid-morning service.

[Edited on 9-29-2005 by BJClark]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Sep 29, 2005)

My family and I used to eat out after church every Sunday.

Now we do not.

It is a cop-out to say that "We are just eating out so we won't have to cook, and that will enable us to 'truly' enjoy a Sabbath rest." That's the way I used to think. And my old thinking was hogwash! 

There is nothing difficult about putting some potatoes, carrots, and meat into a crock pot, so that you will have a tasty hot meal ready to go when you come home from church. Or you can cook a nice meal the night before, and just heat it up when you come home. Or just make a yummy sandwich for lunch!

There is no good reason to break the Sabbath by going out to eat on Sunday. #1) such a person is buying, which breaks the Sabbath command against buying and selling. #2) such a person is paying cooks and waiters/waitresses to break the Sabbath by working on Sunday.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolaScriptura_
> It is lawful to stop at KFC on the way home from church so that my family can enjoy a true Sabbath rest without having to work.
> I delight in the Sabbath, in enjoying God and His benefits.
> I get the feeling that some here delight in being ascetic.
> ...



Don't take this to be offensive. I am just curious, why you are pursuing ordination in the PCA when your view of the Sabbath differs from the Confessional view?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> I am convinced that the KFC in our town is manned by young folks involved in the work release program (their tattoos aren't even spelled correctly).


:bigsmile: dats bad, now to be a Tatoo Artist one has to have a high school diploma.


----------

